# Good source for marine wire



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to redo some wiring in my boat as well as install some new LEDs and need a source for the appropriate stuff: tinned, marine-grade wire. The project calls for some red and black 8 gauge as well as some 12 or 14 gauge. I don't want to pay West Marine's prices. Where can I get it locally in the Cleveland area or online -- either is fine. Please advise. Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Best price i found earlier this year was amazon


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.bestboatwire.com/marine-wire/marine-primary-wire

Rickie


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas, guys!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

https://www.genuinedealz.com/
Best place I have found. Fast shipping also. Plus he'll put whatever ends you need on them.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

https://gregsmarinewiresupply.com/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

deerfarmer said:


> https://www.genuinedealz.com/
> Best place I have found. Fast shipping also. Plus he'll put whatever ends you need on them.


 Don't get much better. Ordered once, will order again.


----------

